# 1955 women’s Robin Hood Sports



## soulsaver1969 (Apr 21, 2019)

Picked up this free one today. Came with original owners manual and a white Raleigh pump.


----------



## juvela (Apr 21, 2019)

-----

Thank you for posting; wonderful find!  

Marvelous in that condition and with the extra bits.

---

Question -

in the photo it almost appears as if the stem, bar and brake levers are a black chrome vs the appearance of the plating on crankset, headset, etc.

it is probably just the lighting...

---

When I was growing up me folks gave me a gents one of these in red flambouyant.  It was likely made about 1957-58.

---

Please post again as you have had an opportunity to work through it.  

-----


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Apr 21, 2019)

Not black. Regular chrome. Thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 22, 2019)

nice paint, too


----------



## RidgeWalker (Apr 24, 2019)

Sweet find. Congrats. I ride my ‘69 a lot!


----------



## slowride (Apr 25, 2019)

Am I right the the chainring  has “R I N” cutout for Raleigh industries Nottingham? Never seen that ....very nice bike in phenomenal shape.


----------



## Sven (Apr 26, 2019)

Love that color..nice score


----------



## usarnie1 (May 26, 2019)

I have never been able to receive a free bike in such wonderful condition!  Once you clean it up, it will look near new!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 1, 2019)

Love that it has the oiler port! I've only had these on early Rudge bikes , and never realized that they put them on early Robin Hoods.

I have a girls from 1966 I purchased that was originally owned by this guys mother and taken care of. Attached are the "as found" photos...


----------

